# Tilapia bythobates



## Timon (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi all,
I was given 2 pairs of T bythobates and I successfully had them breed and I have lots of juveniles that need to find a new home. 
Would some of you be interested in keeping this awesome fish?
Thanks 
Tim


----------



## alex444 (Sep 28, 2012)

2 pairs of T bythobates is owesome . I gona also these pair.
Tilapia bythobates is a critically endangered species of fish in the cichlid family. It is endemic to Lake Bermin in Cameroon. It is threatened by pollution and sedimentation from human activities.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can post a for sale ad in the Classifieds section if you are looking to share them with other members. It's important to spread the wealth on endangered species.

Congratulations on the spawn!!


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Congrats, Tim! I think my pair is getting ready to breed also (see post in W. African forum).

Do you have a local fish club? That may be a good place to distribute some.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Tim

I would be very glad to get some,about six.

Fed Ex is very good for me on their shipping.


----------



## Timon (Apr 10, 2012)

Jake,

sorry, I sold all my juvies at the last local auction. I still have my breeding pair so I might get some soon. I will let you know.

Tim


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Tim,

I am looking forward to breeding these on, I hope all your juvies went to breeding homes.

Jake


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey Jake- Our T. bythobates just spawned, we have 75+ fry. We'd be happy to ship some with some guidance as we've never shipped before. They need to get a little size before they'll be ready to go.

Cheers,

Debbie


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Debbie

Thats great !

I am definitely interested ! Where are you in Southern Illinois?

Fedex has great 'overnight' service, if you have a local pet shop with O2 tank you can fill the bags there. I'd like six when they are old enough to ship, I will pay shipping etc, a heat pack might be wisest, weather is iffy here right now, temps at night putting ice in the dogs water bucket.

A pet shop may well have shipping boxes for six bags.

PM me with price info if you dont want to post that here. I am guessing shipping at around $ 75-90. I will prepay that also.

Good luck on that spawn, every 75 or so counts big time when species preservation is needed. Do you have any other of the Tilapia group? I really am looking for the three listed ones, Bathybates, Gutterosa and Snyderae. I have growout tanks and pair tanks for each.

This makes my day !


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Debbie

any update on the fry size?

I am really looking forward to raising them.

I also heard that 'Fantastic Fins' in Livonia, MI has some Tilapia Snyderae and I am hoping to make contact with them this sat through the Motor City Aquarium Society Auction in Madison Heights, MI.

You can check the club out at:

www.motorcityaquariumsociety.com, there is a link on their site to the auction with directions.

Hope to meet some of you there.

Jake


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey Jake! The fry are doing great and have hit what appears to be a mini growth spurt. In looking at my calendar yesterday I see it's been 30 days since they hatched. I know for our local fish club, it's recommended to wait 6 weeks before bringing in fry for auction, and shipping seems a bit more stressful. Would you say 2 months is a good age?

We have access to your standard insulated fish box and bags. I'm trying to obtain a small O2 cylinder/regulator from work (on loan, of course).

I'll send a PM with my phone number so we can talk closer to the shipping date.

Cheers! Debbie


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Deb

How are the babies doing ? I am really looking forward to them.


----------

